# Will having a traffic ticket affect chances of getting hired?



## edk9987 (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually, I had 2 in the past 3 years.  Both infractions, one was cleared with traffic school, but the other ticket was ineligible for traffic school.  How will it affect my chances of being hired?


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 1, 2010)

Depends where you live and how the job market is

im in socal, ive had two speeding tickets, one was cleared from trafficschool and the otherone i couldnt go 

it also depends on how old you are
usually if your 21+ it should be fine

i just recently got hired on with a transport company here in socal


----------



## edk9987 (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks.  im in socal also.  my situation sounds similar to yours.  

im not certified yet, im still debating whether or not to take the course and be an emt.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 1, 2010)

Do it if you want, but beware though, u might not be able to find a job right away... There are alot of EMT's looking for a job right now in socal... so make sure you have a backup plan ready


----------



## edk9987 (Apr 1, 2010)

how long did it take for you to find a job?


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 1, 2010)

about a month and a half but it might take up to 3 months or more, and it took be about 6 different companies


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2010)

edk9987 said:


> Actually, I had 2 in the past 3 years.  Both infractions, one was cleared with traffic school, but the other ticket was ineligible for traffic school.  How will it affect my chances of being hired?


Its not good but its not the end of the world either.  The end of the world is the end of the world. But seriously apply and find out from them.


----------



## looker (Apr 1, 2010)

It depends if you have any experience as emt. Having a ticket on your record is never good as that means it will cost company more for insurance. With that being said, call companys and see what they say.


----------



## docholiday07 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm in the east bay, and from what I've been told by the companies that I'm looking to get hired by, a green EMT looking for a job with any kind of driving record stans a significantly lower chance to be hired.  This could all be speculation of course, as I'm sure that an employer may feel inclined to say something like that to discourage unsafe driving whilst an EMT is still in the hiring process.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, would you want somebody driving your vehicles who show they are unable to comply with traffic law?

I know I wouldn't.

You can have like one ticket here if it's for something minor like running a yellow light but more than one or if its for something like fail to give way, fail to stop at a stop sign, unsafe lane change etc I'm betting you're gonna get turned down.

Our tickets stick around for two years too.


----------



## Zombie Killer (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as well...i have two "failure to stop at red light"...one was cleared due to it being three years. and the other was last june. was unable to pay the ticket in time cause finances could not support it. what sucks is the second one was a camera at a stop light. there were no signs that said do not turn on red. :sad: .... im not sure if i would be wasting my time or not.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

music medic...Where did u get hired at? I have applied everywhere and still no luck and i live in so cal too. i have one speeding ticket on my record i think but that was back in Feb of 2007 so i thinkit might be off and i also got terminated from my previous job so that might have an affect on me getting hired which i hope it doesnt cuz ihave done like 10 ride alongs with the city of san diego paramedics so i got some experiance under my belt but still no luck anywhere.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> music medic...Where did u get hired at? I have applied everywhere and still no luck and i live in so cal too. i have one speeding ticket on my record i think but that was back in Feb of 2007 so i thinkit might be off and i also got terminated from my previous job so that might have an affect on me getting hired which i hope it doesnt cuz ihave done like 10 ride alongs with the city of san diego paramedics so i got some experiance under my belt but still no luck anywhere.



I got hired on with Liberty Ambulance but i recently got terminated (for getting in a fender bender, it was my fault) with them, but i jsut got hired with Ambuserve, both of those companies are in LA County,

i saw your in LA Mesa which is San Deigo, and from what i hear San Diego County dosnt have alot of opportunities, you might try looking at Orange County and if your willing to drive up in LA County as well

and it really depends on why you go terminated, but it shouldnt effect you that much... just show them that you learned from whatever mistake you made. 

but like i said before check other counties


----------



## emtstudent04 (Apr 29, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> I got hired on with Liberty Ambulance but i recently got terminated (for getting in a fender bender, it was my fault) with them, but i jsut got hired with Ambuserve, both of those companies are in LA County,
> 
> i saw your in LA Mesa which is San Deigo, and from what i hear San Diego County dosnt have alot of opportunities, you might try looking at Orange County and if your willing to drive up in LA County as well
> 
> ...





Well i need to get an interview somewhere so i can show them how i have learned from it bc i have learned from it. If i look in orange county do ihave to get any different certs cuz i have my emt-b card for county of san diego and i have my medical examiners card and ambulance license cpr/aed and drivers license i have it all. just no luck anywhere which is bumming me out


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2010)

For OCEMS, you currently have to get an ambulance attendant card, but the requirments for that is essentially the same as for the EMT cert (live scan, medical examiner's report, etc).  However, starting next year they're requiring a local accrediation course and certification to work in OC.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> For OCEMS, you currently have to get an ambulance attendant card, but the requirments for that is essentially the same as for the EMT cert (live scan, medical examiner's report, etc).  However, starting next year they're requiring a local accrediation course and certification to work in OC.



i got both an EMT Card and an Attendant Card, but yes you have to get both to work in Orange County.

JP do you know if i have take the additional course when i get recerted in OC?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2010)

That's what it looks like.

Current memo posted on OCEMS's homepage:
http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/images/1192-Ambulance-Accreditation.gif


Accreditation course manual:

http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/OCEMS_Accreditation_Manual.pdf

That's all I know about the changes...


----------

